# Cobras!!!!!



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Me again. Some more pics of my holiday home. Hooked up with one of my mates and he got me to take some pics of his cobras. Had to hold a few as he was running in and out of his home the whole time.
First up: Cape cobra






Next: Rare form of Rinkhals from the Natal midlands. These snakes are normally bleck and white and was quite surprised when he said its a Rinkhals, as they like to spit venom too!!!!!





And of course: The King Cobra to top it off with. Impressive, wait till you see one in real life. 





Hope you enjoy, have a few more if you want to see them?


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 16, 2006)

great shots mate. where are the one of you getting biten?


----------



## da_donkey (Mar 16, 2006)

they are awsome MH if you got more pics post em please!


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 16, 2006)

Morelia_Hunter said:


> Hope you enjoy, have a few more if you want to see them?



My God! Post away!!!  That second one with the black belly is totally stunning!!


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 16, 2006)

not bad looking but i definetly be touching one


----------



## Snow1369 (Mar 16, 2006)

wouldn't be (sorry)


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 16, 2006)

how big was the king?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Just waiting for photobucket to load them. I know, I was surprised to see the colouration on that rinkhals. If only I knew they were around when I was still living there. The King was just under 2 metres. I never thought i missed these snakes so much till I had a chance to play with them. I will add pics soon.


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful. Keep them coming.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Saw one of those mangrove snakes off your avatar too when I was there mate! They will be here soon, keep looking.


----------



## Retic (Mar 16, 2006)

:lol: 



Morelia_Hunter said:


> Saw one of those mangrove snakes off your avatar too when I was there mate! They will be here soon, keep looking.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 16, 2006)

That's pretty cool! Has your mate ever been tagged?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Got some more pics!
Albino Monacled Cobra, very nice looking snake. Very dangerous too.




Egyptian Cobra, very common through its range. You find these in all the warmer parts of SA.




A banded form of the Egyptian cobra. The colouration is dependant on its distribution. One of my Favourites!




A Spectacled cobra picking out its dinner. These snakes eat any time.




A Rinkhals feigning death, dont pick it up its waiting for that!




And of course Africas most dangerous snake. The Puff Adder.




Enjoy!!!


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

I love the guy in BARE FEET hahahahah


----------



## JasonL (Mar 16, 2006)

A true elapid man.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

Very ugly feet too!


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Mar 16, 2006)

I was gonna say the same thing...there's no way in hell I'd be there- let alone with bare feet!! CRIKEY! DANGER DANGER DANGER! LMAO!!!! ;-P


----------



## NinaPeas (Mar 16, 2006)

it's alright sweetheart!! It's alright!!


----------



## craig.a.c (Mar 16, 2006)

Beautiful cobras. Do you have more pics of the puff adder?


----------



## lutzd (Mar 16, 2006)

"And of course Africas most dangerous snake. The Puff Adder. "

I didn't know Africa had one of these??? You been holding out on us, sunshine??? ;-)


----------



## RustyShadow (Mar 16, 2006)

got to love the cobras


----------



## crutch2 (Mar 16, 2006)

great pics i didnt no there were so many breeds


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 16, 2006)

One of my friends has a nice albino mono growing on, He used to have Egyptian cobras, they are really nasty & every time we were in the snake room it would sit there and watch you........the only thing on its mind was to get out & bite you.....!! bloddy clever snakes, extremely intelligent.
Morelia_Hunter did youre friend just keep cobras ?


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Mar 16, 2006)

No he has a few hundred other things too! These were just some of the pics I took. Only dangerous because it doesnt move out of the way.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Mar 16, 2006)

Just gorgeous looking snakes and congrad's on taking such great pic's so close.
Not sure if I would have the guts to be so close to them but glad you were I just love the pic's


----------



## reptililian (Mar 17, 2006)

That first snake is clearly very much disturbed by blue floral.


----------



## soulweaver (Mar 17, 2006)

love the puff adder, how many did you get back into aust? i will take one


----------



## Moreliaman (Mar 17, 2006)

Oww i took some pics of a stunning little coral cobra last year, it turned up in a container at the docks


----------



## jnglgrl (Mar 17, 2006)

Cobras r my fave venomus snake, they r soooooooo mad. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jacko_Gecko (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW!! Thats GREAT love the Albino!


> BARE FEET hahahahah


 hahahah i agree LOL!


----------



## Deano (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome pics mate, love the elapids....


----------



## Luke_G (Jun 20, 2006)

mad pics mate, bet that was an adrenalin rush!!!!!


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2006)

nice snakes.
one thing you said sounds very sus, mangrove snakes will be here soon.??????
you know this because..............??,
hmmmmmm, sounds like you may have your hand in the pie to smuggle some in.???? , or know someone that is.????.


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

They are probably already here anyway so not much point really.


----------



## Thor1 (Jun 20, 2006)

damm sweet cobras.
wish wish wish.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 20, 2006)

TB I think he was talking about pics.


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 20, 2006)

Moreliaman said:


> Oww i took some pics of a stunning little coral cobra last year, it turned up in a container at the docks



LMAO Yeah sure you did :lol: so where is it now 8) I won't tell a soul. PROMISE :wink: 

Thanks for the Thread MH. Schmick pics. Man I love elapids (respecting them in the morning also helps :lol: ).


----------



## alby (Jun 20, 2006)

cool pics man feel free to post more i dont think anyone would care


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

Actually I think he was stirring and it seemed to have worked well. :lol: 



waruikazi said:


> TB I think he was talking about pics.


----------



## Lurk (Jun 20, 2006)

I love cobras and im not a elapid person but they are so fasinating and buitifull.
Great photos too


----------



## pythoness (Jun 20, 2006)

love that albino, very sexy, lol.


----------



## pythoness (Jun 20, 2006)

Trueblue..... SA would stand for saudi arabia, not south australia, pmsl....


----------



## Glimmerman (Jun 20, 2006)

> SA would stand for saudi arabia,



Well there you go. I always refered to the International abbreviation of SA as being South Africa. I didn't even think of Saudi Arabia. Cheers


----------



## OuZo (Jun 20, 2006)

> saudi arabia



Or South Africa 



> These snakes are normally bleck and white



I love the way he says "bleck" :lol:


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes SA stands for South Africa.


----------



## Linus (Jun 20, 2006)

Glimmerman said:


> > SA would stand for saudi arabia,
> 
> 
> 
> Well there you go. I always refered to the International abbreviation of SA as being South Africa. I didn't even think of Saudi Arabia. Cheers



Haha ...yeh I thought it was too Glimmerman. Live and learn eh. You are right to laugh as such a fool pythoness :roll:


----------



## aussiesnakelover (Jun 20, 2006)

SA= saudi arabia, south australia, south africa, south america...anything else?


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry, may of been my mistake, as i took it to mean animals not pics.


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

I think he meant animals but I also think you took it seriously.



TrueBlue said:


> sorry, may of been my mistake, as i took it to mean animals not pics.


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 20, 2006)

cool a puff adder !!!


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jun 20, 2006)

Good to see something different, 
nice pics MH


----------



## Retic (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes I agree, it is always nice to see reptiles from around the globe. I'm not an elapid fan at all really but cobras and vipers do it for me.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Jun 20, 2006)

My goodnes who dragged up this old thread?


----------



## Reptile City (Jun 21, 2006)

Cool pics!
Thanks for shareing.
It would have been great to been there amoungst them in the flesh.
Did you get pics of vipers?

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## pythoness (Jun 21, 2006)

lol, but i was wrong about saudi..... i didn't even think of south africa, now who looks like a dill pmsl


----------



## MannyM (Jun 21, 2006)

Wow, that Albino Monacled Cobra is gorgeous.

Utter nutter to keep so many vens though.


----------



## Retic (Jun 21, 2006)

I reckon they are the most spectacular albino you can get.


----------

